# Dad's GF pregnant.



## Luke's_mummy

Dad just told me his GF is pregnant, I don't know how to feel. I don't like the idea of it and the fact that Luke will have an aunty or uncle younger than him and that I will have a sibling younger than my son weirds me out. I hate the idea of this, I really do. I'm not happy. FFS


----------



## Ezza

My dads GF was pregnant at the same time as me... well she was pregnant first. So my little brother is only 6months older than my son. Its weird. Plus she is younger than my partner.... :/ x


----------



## Lauraxamy

My friends daughter has an aunty who's just been born so she's a year younger than her. I think it happens quite alot these days as people are having children as lots of different ages. I know what you mean though it would seem a bit strange at first xx


----------



## Natasha2605

It will feel really strange at first I think but I'm sure you'll come round :) xx


----------



## Ezza

My uncle is also younger than me by a year :) x


----------



## amygwen

I'm sorry hun. Like Natasha said I'm sure you will come around over time. It's just the initial shock and having to deal with what will happen in the future. It will be a bit weird for him to have an auntie or uncle that is younger than him. I can understand where you're coming from :flower:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I'm terrified of either of my parents having another child. (They're broken up too). I'd be so heartbroken. I can deal with step-siblings. A half-sibling would kill me.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sleepinbeauty said:


> I'm terrified of either of my parents having another child. (They're broken up too). I'd be so heartbroken. I can deal with step-siblings. A half-sibling would kill me.

My brother is only half and I love him to death, we are only 5 yrs apart but I dont think it would kill you.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I have another half sister who is 5 on snday (yes on halloween) but she's not my dads current GFs kid. My dad is going to have 3 kids with 3 diffrent women.


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies, I'm going to join this thread, but from the opposite angle lol.

I'm 26 and my Hubby is 44. He has 4children from his first marriage 20, 18,17 and 13. We only really see the oldest one and we all get on really well. Obviously we are TTC (although nobody knows) and I am worried that with the 3 eldest children being good-looking lads, that my DH could potentially be a grandad before he's a dad again!!! aaaarrrrggggghhh! I'm too young to be a granny!! :haha: lol

As it's a secret, we don't know how they would feel about having a younger brother or sister, hpoefully we'll find out soon!! FX :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

Alice :hugs: i know this is a shock but it could be really great :) lukey will have someone close in age to play with! :d and how sweet would it be having a baby brother or sister?
my brother and 2 sisters (half siblings, which btw to whoever said it would kill them, is great) are 6 and 4 years older than Harriet, so not younger and its great because my brother and sister whos the same age will still be in school when harriet starts and they play well together now
i have family (my aunts that are younger than cousins) and its not weird at all :)

x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Just because you have a child now, doesnt mean your dad has to stop doing what he wants. Personally think its a bit selfish of you to actually be _pissed off_ that someone is having a child!


----------



## live_in_hope

Char&Bump-x said:


> Just because you have a child now, doesnt mean your dad has to stop doing what he wants. Personally think its a bit selfish of you to actually be _pissed off_ that someone is having a child!

:shock: eek, well I can see your point,about people who want a child can have a child, but mummy2b17 who started this thread was only expressing her opinion and own personal feelings about her own Dad, of which she is more than entitled to do. Obviously you have your feelings, but reading what you put I do feel it abit uncalled for, calling her selfish :nope:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

live_in_hope said:


> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> Just because you have a child now, doesnt mean your dad has to stop doing what he wants. Personally think its a bit selfish of you to actually be _pissed off_ that someone is having a child!
> 
> :shock: eek, well I can see your point,about people who want a child can have a child, but mummy2b17 who started this thread was *only expressing her opinion* and own personal feelings about her own Dad, of which she is more than entitled to do. Obviously you have your feelings, but reading what you put I do feel it abit uncalled for, calling her selfish :nope:Click to expand...

Just as i was :shrug:


----------



## live_in_hope

Char&Bump-x said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Char&Bump-x said:
> 
> 
> Just because you have a child now, doesnt mean your dad has to stop doing what he wants. Personally think its a bit selfish of you to actually be _pissed off_ that someone is having a child!
> 
> :shock: eek, well I can see your point,about people who want a child can have a child, but mummy2b17 who started this thread was *only expressing her opinion* and own personal feelings about her own Dad, of which she is more than entitled to do. Obviously you have your feelings, but reading what you put I do feel it abit uncalled for, calling her selfish :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Just as i was :shrug:Click to expand...

Ah but, It was her thread to talk about what she pleases, especially her own feelings towards her family and there was nothing personal to anybody on here. You made a personal remark about her being selfish. _In my opinion_ that was uncalled for and you could have expressed your opinion with a little more tact.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Well that's your opinion :)


----------



## live_in_hope

:-k hmm


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:lol:


----------



## Sophiiie

my dad re-married, and Charlie has an auntie & uncle that aren't much older than him, and I felt a bit strange about it at first but my love for my little brother & sister completely smashed the strange feelings I had (doesn't matter to me that they're actually half brother/sister - I love them more than anything) x


----------



## samface182

Char&Bump-x said:


> Just because you have a child now, doesnt mean your dad has to stop doing what he wants. Personally think its a bit selfish of you to actually be _pissed off_ that someone is having a child!

:neutral:


----------



## samface182

i'm sure you will get used to the idea hun and it won't seem as bad in a few months time :hugs:


----------



## lizardbreath

I have an Uncle whos only 18 im almost 21 I dont find it weird.


----------



## mummy3

My hubby has a half brother who is 30 years older than him! Hubby 24, brother 54, Dhs dad was 50 when he had hubby and 20 when he had hubbys brother:wacko:

Families come in all kinds of mixtures, doesn't mean you cant react to the shock, but Im sure you'll love the LO:flower:


----------



## sleepinbeauty

QuintinsMommy said:


> sleepinbeauty said:
> 
> 
> I'm terrified of either of my parents having another child. (They're broken up too). I'd be so heartbroken. I can deal with step-siblings. A half-sibling would kill me.
> 
> My brother is only half and I love him to death, we are only 5 yrs apart but I dont think it would kill you.Click to expand...

I don't mean that I'd be opposed to the person. I mean that the situation is too new (they got divorced last year) and that I don't think I'd be able to deal. (Especially being as broody as I am. lol)


----------



## Mellie1988

Sorry but I _kind of_ agree with Char, everyone deserves to have a child no matter what their age is (within reason obviously), I guess it seems a little weird because you have your own child now, doesn't mean he should stop having kids though? :nope: 

Might seem strange now, but i'm sure you will come round to the idea and I think your LO will love having a playmate so close in age :thumbup: its very common for aunties and uncles etc to be so close in age now or actually younger than their niece/nephew...all very odd yes, but it happens!

x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

My brother is younger than my daughter by 3 months. i thought it was going to be weird but its really not. they will grow up together and hopefully be close. My oldest brother and youngest (both half brothers mom has 4 kids, 3 different dads) are almost 24 years apart. we go, 24,17,3, 1 month on sat. and my daughter is 4 months


----------



## Tanara

_This may come off a little rude its not my intention okay hun.

If you didnt have a child so young you wouldnt be worrying about having a sibling younger. I dont know your home life but IMO i would be shocked if either of my parents had more children but I wouldn't be pissed off or hurt because my parents have supported me as a teen mom and I feel I should have the same respect and repay the favor. 

Again not at all ment to be rude. My family is a little messed my Auntie is only 1 year 11 days older than me and my Uncle only 2 years. _


----------



## wishuwerehere

It might be quite cute having a little playmate for your son :) 
Also you may still be having kids when your son is in his late teens!


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks, well to most of you. I wouldn't like it anymore if I didn't have Luke. At the end of the day one of the things that annoys me is the fact that she went on and on and on about how she never wanted children, untill that is, i had Luke. The way that she treats Luke as if he should fit into her scecual (sp) leads me to wonder why is really is that she is doing this. I'm just not happy about it, and I'm not being selfish. I'm being very supportive and offering Luke's old things ect. However if you didn't like my opinion you didnt need to say that (Tanara, that WASN'T directed at you or Mellie) 

At the end of the day, my dad has another daughter who he refuses to acknowledge and I don't understand how he fucking gets off having another kid without begining to even see my sister. 

I'm not happy about this and I'm sure that it wont change until the child is born, however I'm not being selfish, if I was I'd have said all of this to my dad and his partner. I know that I STILL wouldn't be happy about this wether I had Luke or not. It's not all about that, thats just a part of it. I have a very complicated and difficult family life which I'm not going to go into here. Anyone who wants to know or talk to me about it can inbox or facebook me and I will decide who I want to tell/talk to.

I really don't appreciate being called selfish.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I get what you mean. You can't change your feelings to suit other people but you are still being supportive which i think proves you're not being selfish. I would find it very strange as well, before 'traditionally' aunts/uncles were older you know. I think given time you will get used to the idea and once the LO is here you won't be able to imagine it any other way.


----------



## annawrigley

:hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you anna


----------



## Char&Bump-x

If that wasn't directed at mellie or the other girl it was directed at me so why not say so?

I'm sorry, but this is a PUBLIC forum, if you didn't want people to answer with their opinions, why post? 

Oh and it's funny how you didn't direct at mellie although she agreed with me, would that because you 'know' her? Either way we think the same and it's just me being made out as a bitch?


----------



## sarah0108

your all going to hate me but i agree with Char! :blush:

my dad never gave a shit about me and my brother and now has a family of his own, we live streets away and he still ignores us to this day and believe me it hurt to know he cared about his daughter and not us, but shes the same age as my youngest brother and shes so sweet! i know its not the same as having a younger aunt etc but its a similar situation so i understand why your a bit annoyed x


----------



## AriannasMama

:hug:


----------



## live_in_hope

Char&Bump-x said:


> If that wasn't directed at mellie or the other girl it was directed at me so why not say so?
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is a PUBLIC forum, if you didn't want people to answer with their opinions, why post?
> 
> Oh and it's funny how you didn't direct at mellie although she agreed with me, would that because you 'know' her? Either way we think the same and it's just me being made out as a bitch?

But as I said before, you made a personal remark about her being selfish. Mellie expressed her opinion with tact and made sure she didn't hurt her feelings. You didn't give a cr*p about her feelings and called her selfish. People may have agreed with what you were saying, but would never say she was selfish...... :growlmad:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I didn't say she IS selfish, i said she was BEING selfish. There's a difference. Everyone has been selfish about something at some point.

Oh and by Sarah & Mellie agreeing with me they are agreeing she was being selfish, what else was there to agree with?

Keep arguing back if you like, at the end of the day I'm entitled to my opinion and this is just upping my post count :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Being selfish and saying that I AM selfish is the same bloody thing. And no it wasn't directed at mellie because she said,


> Sorry but I kind of agree with Char, everyone deserves to have a child no matter what their age is (within reason obviously), I guess it seems a little weird because you have your own child now

 Whereas you called me selfish.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Oh what did you say other than i'm selfish? You started by saying


> Just because you have a child now, doesnt mean your dad has to stop doing what he wants.

 Did it not occour to you that maybe it was that they were agreeing with?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

It is a different thing, and there was no need to swear at me, that's just being childish.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

want to tell me where I swore?


----------



## Char&Bump-x

mummy2b17 said:


> Being selfish and saying that I AM selfish is the same bloody thing. And no it wasn't directed at mellie because she said,
> 
> 
> Sorry but I kind of agree with Char, everyone deserves to have a child no matter what their age is (within reason obviously), I guess it seems a little weird because you have your own child now
> 
> Whereas you called me selfish.Click to expand...



Right there.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I don't see any swareing there.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I cba to sit and argue with you all day. Like I've said before, it was MY opinion, which I'm entitled to. If you don't want other peoples opinions then don't post where they are free to give them. If everyone just posted 'awwwww :hugs:' the forum would be pretty boring don't you think?!

Bye.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

nah I'm not expecting everyone to say aww :hugs: but you turned it into a persnal attack. I cba either. w/e


----------



## brandonsgirl

Heya hun, i havent read the other comments yet so sorry if im repeating what someone else said, i just wanted to share. 

My dads gf was pregnant the same time as me. I was pregnant first. And she is the type... well jemma gets to have a baby why cant i, kinda person. So i knew it was going to happen kinda. Doesnt mean it didnt hurt or suck any less. 
I was in my 3rd trimester when we found out she was prego and living in the same house. 
(some of you might remember that there is like a ton of threads with me moaning about her. I went back to england to have LO becuase you have to pay out the arse for medical bills out here. So i was staying with my dad and his GF) 
Anyways lol. She was so annoying about every little thing. We dont want kent calling her baby auntie (baby is born now btw, little girl) because like you said its kinda wierd with her being younger etc. Plus there is a chance they could go to the same school. BUT they keep saying 'look kent its your aunti' 
Lol im like dont call her that lol. 
Its hard and its going to suck but you have to try and be the bigger person. Its easier said then done though.... Sorry hun


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you so much Brandon's girl. That was really constructive. Thank you for the advice. Do you have facebook or anything where I could talk to you about stuff more?


----------



## brandonsgirl

Ok i just read all the other posts lol. 
And would just like to say, i live the other side of the world to my dad and so i have never met my dads baby. Also my dad actually said to me that 'i wasnt ready enough or mature enough when you was born so this time i will be able to do it better' Which to me is just a kick in the face. 
Each family is different and none of us know what the other persons family is like. So kinda hard to cast harsh judgements.


----------



## brandonsgirl

mummy2b17 said:


> Thank you so much Brandon's girl. That was really constructive. Thank you for the advice. Do you have facebook or anything where I could talk to you about stuff more?

Yeah hun... search jemma malone. It should come up :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks I'm Alice Norwood x


----------



## princess_vix

hope you come round x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thanks Vix


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Char I really do not see a swear word :S unless I'm tripping balls.

Alice, :hugs: I really get what you're saying. It's not that you're annoyed, upset, disgusted that you are going to have a little brother or sister - it's the history and reasonings behind it that are pissing you off.
I would be effing pissed if I had a little sister who never saw my father yet he saw fit to have another child. It just seems so unfair to your sister which must really hurt, especially if you are close to her. It would also make me wonder if he's just going to abandon this child as well. You're annoyed because he's picking and choosing whom he wants to be in his life, whereas he should have fixed his relationship with his estranged daughter before this.
I'd also be annoyed if I felt someone got pregnant just because I had. If they didn't want a child for the fact of having a child, more for some twisted form of competition with you, then that's wrong. No child should be bore out of that.

I'd be annoyed at my father for shirking responsibility, apparent favouritism and his GF's apparent competition with me too - it doesn't mean you don't love your soon to be sibiling though.


----------



## Flipsy

I suspect the swearing being refered to is the word "bloody"

Im sorry you are having a tough time. I hope my partners kids (who refuse to meet me btw) will cope with the new sibling on the way... it was a huge shock to us and wasn't planned and is not in ideal circs but it's coming whether they can deal or not. 

If you are saying the right things to the people in real time then i'm' sure in time it will just be the norm. but I can sort of see why your upset.


----------



## amandad192

:hugs: Liam has 8 aunties and 2 uncles. His oldest auntie (One of OH's sisters) is 29 and his youngest auntie (One of my sisters) is 2. He also has a cousin who is 3. So I imagine it will be very weird for him if they all go out clubbing together telling people "This is my aunt and this is my cousin" when there's only a few years between them all.


----------



## Luke's_mummy

rubixcyoob. said:


> Char I really do not see a swear word :S unless I'm tripping balls.
> 
> Alice, :hugs: I really get what you're saying. It's not that you're annoyed, upset, disgusted that you are going to have a little brother or sister - it's the history and reasonings behind it that are pissing you off.
> I would be effing pissed if I had a little sister who never saw my father yet he saw fit to have another child. It just seems so unfair to your sister which must really hurt, especially if you are close to her. It would also make me wonder if he's just going to abandon this child as well. You're annoyed because he's picking and choosing whom he wants to be in his life, whereas he should have fixed his relationship with his estranged daughter before this.
> I'd also be annoyed if I felt someone got pregnant just because I had. If they didn't want a child for the fact of having a child, more for some twisted form of competition with you, then that's wrong. No child should be bore out of that.
> 
> I'd be annoyed at my father for shirking responsibility, apparent favouritism and his GF's apparent competition with me too - it doesn't mean you don't love your soon to be sibiling though.

Thank you so much Amy. You really seemed to understand what I was saying!!! Apparently he's going to see my sister, but still thats 5 years too fucking late. I really feel that it is out of competition with not only me but her younger sister aswell as she has a 2 year old. I just feel like this is not right, because mainly of the circumstances in which it is happening! Also it seems strange to me for my dad to want another baby, just as I've hit adulthood


Flipsy, I really hope that they do come around to the idea, Bloody isn't a swareword is it? And thank you. I'm sure I'll come around eventually, like you said, I need to make sure that I say the right things IRL which I am, and then it will get there eventualy! 

Amandad192, Thank you. Thats what worries me! If in a few years time they are together and Luke gestures to my sibling and says this is my aaunt/uncle. Also I'm told they want another in a few years time, so Luke's gonna be 3/4 years older than one of them aswell. Sigh.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

That's okay :hugs:
Yeah, there's a difference between not wanting a younger sibling because its weird and not being happy because of the circumstances. I doubt you're the type of person to hate your half brother/sister just because of how close in age they are to Luke


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Nah of course. I wont hate them, I just hate the situation!


----------



## annawrigley

Whilst i would hate it as much as you, you will have a newborn to coo over ;) and buy clothes for!! xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think you will come round hun. It's a new life and a new addition to the family. Hope you come round soon :hugs:
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i've read the whole thing..

and to me, it seems it's alot more than just, you don't want her to have a baby, which is what people are saying.. :hugs: 
it sounds like you're not sure whether or not he's going to be reliable, and why should he be bringing more children into the world when he can't look after the one's he's already got..

personally i think i'd find it weird too at first, and you're allowed to.. it's out of what we class as "normal", at the end of the day, you're still being supportive to her, and offering to help her, to me that doesn't seem selfish...

just because they're ALLOWED to have more kids, doesn't mean you HAVE to think it's right, and you have no right to be upset about it.

plus she seems like she's only got pregnant because you did, and it sounds like the woman is treating it a bit like competition to me personally?! but i could be wrong.. 

but at the same time it's not the bubba's fault, and at least little lukey will have someone to play with and stuff.. i hope you come round, and never know, might be able to give your dad some peranting advice.. hehe :winkwink:
xxxx


----------



## Flipsy

mummy2b17 Yes bloody is a swearword it's maybe not a really bad one but to some it can be offensive used in the context it was in this thread.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

:/ to me bloody isn't offensive. I daily say things like "don't shut the bloody door!" "argh you're being a bloody areshole" etc. It would be offensive if she said fucking.

Bloody just constitutes annoyance to me, not offense.


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i agree :nope: i don't think bloody is a swear word, to me it just stresses the part that follows,
eg. You're a bloody idoit, would be offensive, but not because the word bloody, just because the part that follows would be offensive anyways, it just shows the person is annoyed..
But if they say you're bloody great, it wouldn't be offensive, because of the part that follows..
iykwim? 

anyways O/T.. back to OP.. I hope it's okay Alice, don't worry about it too much, lets just hope he looks after all his kids from now on hey :( 
xx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I didn't say I was offended, I said don't swear at me. And however mild, it IS a swear word.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I doubt bloody is a swear word tbh. I just googled it and the majority of the answers came up with the general consensus that no, today bloody is not a swear word - however, it did use to be one.

After all. J.K.Rowling writes childrens books, free from any swearing, sex, drugs, anything and Ron Weasley always says "bloody hell". 

Technically bloody is just a cirruption on "by our lady" in reference to Mary, mother of Jesus. Much in the same way "oh my god" came about.

So fat O/T but hey, there we go.


----------



## lily123

rubixcyoob. said:


> I doubt bloody is a swear word tbh. I just googled it and the majority of the answers came up with the general consensus that no, today bloody is not a swear word - however, it did use to be one.
> 
> After all. J.K.Rowling writes childrens books, free from any swearing, sex, drugs, anything and Ron Weasley always says "bloody hell".
> 
> Technically bloody is just a cirruption on "by our lady" in reference to Mary, mother of Jesus. Much in the same way "oh my god" came about.
> 
> So fat O/T but hey, there we go.

:thumbup: well said!


----------



## lily123

Alice i completely see where you're coming from babe :hugs:
x


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I really don't give a shit enough to go google it. Me and the OP had given up the argument and let it lie so I don't see why people had to start picking apart my posts again.


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I wasn't picking apart your posts LOL.
I was genuinely intrigued because some people thought it was a swear word and others didn't. I didn't know so I checked and thought I'd clear everything up.


----------

